# Too Much Water Changes??



## Lukmana91 (28 Sep 2015)

Hi guys, 

I know that water change is the single most important thing to maintain a well-balanced and healthy thriving aquarium, but, from what i know, it also takes away the important nutrients that plants needs, such as iron, etc

I am currently only stocking RCS in my 150L tank heavily planted and i am doing 50% WC 3 times a week. 
So, my question is: Is there such a thing as too many water changes?


----------



## ian_m (28 Sep 2015)

Why are you changing water so often ?

If using CO2 and EI and brighter lights, once the tank is mature, the frequent (weekly) water changes is to remove excess plant waste and to a much lesser extent excess fertiliser.

If not using CO2 and lower light, water can be changed much less frequently say 10% a week or 50% a month as much less waste is generated and fertiliser levels are much lower.


----------



## Lukmana91 (28 Sep 2015)

I am using CO2 injection with mid lights. 

Do you think 3 x 50% a week is too much?


----------



## Yo-han (28 Sep 2015)

I've ran a tank with too much light to make the plants 'pop' for a photo for two weeks. I did a 80-90% water change daily before lights went on and everything did perfect. The only remark I need to make is that for your fauna the new water needs to be as similar to the old as possible. Especially temperature, KH and EC. If those are the same, fauna doesn't matter and plants love it!


----------



## ian_m (28 Sep 2015)

Lukmana91 said:


> Do you think 3 x 50% a week is too much?


Probably. Even those people with monster lights, large fertiliser doses and monsterously growing plants only change 50% every week.

As you are using OC2 you are probably following EI dosing so a 50% weekly water change is fine.


----------



## Bacms (28 Sep 2015)

But as long as he is supplying nutrients after the water change is there really any problem in changing water as many times as you want? I am doing water changes about 2/3 days as well as I have just planted the tank and the water gets dirty really quickly but as the tank establishes itself I am hoping to change it a lot less frequently


----------



## Edvet (28 Sep 2015)

I don't think it will be detrimental (as long as you dose ferts daily after wc). (And the new water is about what the inhabitants want)


----------



## roadmaster (28 Sep 2015)

I could maybe see three weekly water changes if using substrate that had the ability to leach ammonia for a few week's ,or raising a bunch of juvenile fish that need more food than adult fish to achieve good growth but other than those two scenario's,I should think 50% water change once a week would suit most other tanks ,plant's or no plant's.


----------

